# Ordered a gen1 fuel filter received a ge2



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

They sent me the wrong filter, and I waited too long for the return policy. Anybody need a good deal on a gen2 fuel filter? TP1015 GM# 23304096

$20 shipped to the con. 48. Paypal. pm me if interested.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wonder if it's actually just a newer version of the Gen-1 filter...wouldn't really make much sense for them to redesign the filter housing...hmm...


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

It looked exactly the same, in every way except the color of the o-rings were green instead of blue. And the part numbers didn't match obviously. 

Apparently the gen2 filter is the same as the truck duramax filters, but even though they were identical to the naked eye, didn't crossover to the gen1. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

That's not the part # my Owners manual list. 

GM part # 23456595
AcDelco part # TP1003


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Strange...

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-fuel-filter-23304096

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Now I’m confused. Re-read the thread below and @twoknees in post 119 used filter 23304096 (supposedly the Gen 2 filter) in his Gen 1.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...5-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change-12.html

I thought the 23304096 was Gen 2, but now I’m wondering if in fact it’s interchangeable with the 23456595 (TP1003)?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Part out?

Sorry, had to do it. lmao....


----------

